# Syncing Loops



## Hans Adamson (May 15, 2012)

I am using Time Machine Pro to sync loops to Midi. Is it possible to do it less time-consuming than the only way I have figured out so far:

1. I select a single zone
2. I select "Use Timemachine Pro" in the Wave Editor's Sync/Slice tab.
3. Kontakt automatically creates a new group and moves the zone there.
4. I repeat the process for each zone in the group, and wind up with as many new groups as there are zones in the original group (except for the last one that stays in the group)
5. I go to each of the newly created groups and cut the zone and move it back to the original group. This has to be repeated for each of the zones. Now the sync works in the original group on all zones.

This is an insane amount of work for 1000s of loops. Is it possible to streamline the workflow for what I am doing? 

Thanks in advance,
Hans


----------



## UCAudio (May 17, 2012)

I was planning on developing a pretty big loop based instrument as well utilizing time machine pro and ran into the same wall. I ended up having to shift my focus to another project because it would have been too time consuming to work with the loops that way.


----------



## Hans Adamson (May 18, 2012)

Thanks for replying UCAdio,

I was hoping that among all the programming wizards here, there would be someone that had figured out a shortcut. If none exists, how hard could it be for NI to include a function where all zones from a particular group with the same loop settings would be moved to the same new group when asigned to Time Machine pro, for example. When all zones in the group had been processed, it would be easy to replace the old group. Or, why not, allow selection of multiple zones within the same group (with identical loop settings) to be batch processed and moved to the same new group simultaneously.

Maybe this is already possible, and I just don't know how to do it. Anyone else? 

Thanks,
Hans


----------



## mk282 (May 21, 2012)

Don't click on "Use TimeMachine Pro" in Wave Editor, that is bound to create a new group.

Instead, use the dropdown menu in "Source" module, to switch from sampler/DFD mode to TMP mode. That will not create a new group.


----------



## UCAudio (May 21, 2012)

mk282 @ Mon May 21 said:


> Don't click on "Use TimeMachine Pro" in Wave Editor, that is bound to create a new group.
> 
> Instead, use the dropdown menu in "Source" module, to switch from sampler/DFD mode to TMP mode. That will not create a new group.



Can you sync to bpm this way though?


----------



## mk282 (May 21, 2012)

Yes. Click the "%" sign and choose "zone".


----------



## Hans Adamson (May 22, 2012)

mk282 @ Mon May 21 said:


> Yes. Click the "%" sign and choose "zone".


Thanks MK282, I will test this.


----------



## mk282 (May 22, 2012)

Note: You can use this with Edit All Groups.


----------



## Hans Adamson (May 23, 2012)

MK282, this worked great. What about the loop/legato problem - do you have a solution for this as well:

When using the legato mode for TM Pro in the source module, I can only make a sample play if the overlapped note (legato) is played within the first playback of the loop (before looping). If an overlapped (legato) note is triggered after the initial play-through of the sample, nothing will play back. The previous loop will be cut off, and the legato note will only trigger silence. Only if the legato occurs within the very first playback of the sample, will a new sample be triggered by a legato note.

Is it possible to avoid this limitation? Am I missing something here? The way this legato function for loops is working is really not very player-friendly with all the sound cut-offs it is causing...


----------



## mk282 (May 23, 2012)

That sounds like a bug. Contact NI.


----------

